# Collapsed substrate when aquascaping help!



## SammyW (12 Apr 2014)

Hello.  I'm a newbie to aquacaping and despite doing a lot of planning and researching before attempting my first set up and it's already gone a bit wrong.  

I was attempting to create two highish round foward sloping mounds of substrate for planting (with fertiliser underneath) and a sand path that runs through the middle and opens out at the front of the aquarium to create a beach effect. Each mound was built around two types of hardscape. On the right (as you look at it)  a stone structure that is anchoring two soon to be (fingers crossed) moss trees, and the left is covering a large piece of bog wood that creates 'a cave' type structure.  When constructing I held the substrate in place with two pieces of curved cardboard, I then filled the path space with the sand and then filled the tank by siphoning the water in to a watering can, which I then pored in to a low bowl over the sand as not to disturb it.  So far so good.  However the one thing I didn't do was put plastic bags over the mounds because I was planting as I went.   Needless to say I've now got brown substrate all over my lovely path that now looks a mess which was made even worse when I took away the cardboard support and my 'mounds' are more like flat hills now and have spread all over the sand.  

So what I'd really like to know is:

Is there a way to save the path now the water is in it? Draining it and starting it again is not an option it'll have to stay that way if I can't.

And despite using specific aquarium sand my tank is really cloudy.  Will this settle?

I'm feeling really disheartened at the moment.   I'm hoping once the plants start to grow and it starts taking off I'll get my enthusiasm back. 

Oh, and one more question.  I have an additional lighting tube to add to the lid of my aquarium.  As it not being submerged can I used any old glue to hold the tube ends in place or should that be aquarium friendly too, Do I need to buy aquarium sealant? 

Many thanks in advance for any advice given.


----------



## harryH (12 Apr 2014)

Hi Sammy. Sorry to hear of your demise, it can happen to us all, just put it down to experience.

It always pays to rinse the substrate well before you put it in but it should soon settle. 

You could try gently raking over your sand, this may improve it. It is possible to get more sand or substrate in after the water though not ideal. I find the best way is to have a piece of pipe ( 1-1/4"dia.  waste pipe is a good size) long enough that it reaches the bottom of your tank but the top is still out of the water and you can aim this where you want to put the compost and gently pour the sand/compost down the pipe where it will be deposited in just the right place. After that you can play around until you get the result you are after.

As regards the glue, it shouldn't really matter if it's just on the hood but aquarium silicone or super glue are safe.

Have fun, let's know how you get on.

Harry.


----------



## SammyW (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks Harry, that's really helpful.  Yes I will let you know how I get on.  Glad to know that it will settle.  I was advised at the aquatic store not to rinse the substrate, but I didn't check about the sand so that's definitely my error.


----------



## Claire (12 Apr 2014)

You can use pieces of plastic drinks bottles cut up to hold substrate in place in future, and just leave them in for the whole time the tank is set up. Either just sink them a mm or two below to keep them out of site or plant around them to cover them completely. Since they're clear, they're not very noticeable anyways.


----------



## SammyW (12 Apr 2014)

That's a really great idea.  I wish I'd thought of that before hand!  I will definitely bank that for future use.  Many thanks.


----------



## harryH (12 Apr 2014)

Claire said:


> You can use pieces of plastic drinks bottles cut up to hold substrate in place



It's a great idea, these are sold by some suppliers under the name of 'substrate holders' and cost an arm and a leg. (well not exactly old bottles but do the same job.)

I bought some really cheap food chopping mats off Ebay and just cut them into strips., also work perfectly well. I love this site it can save you so much money.

Harry.


----------



## SammyW (13 Apr 2014)

Another great idea.  Thanks Harry.  An update on the cloudy tank - already settled down.  Phew.  However going to attempt fixing the 'path' today or tomorrow so might cause a bit of disturbance again, but at least I know now it's not forever.


----------

